

Resurrecting a Village by Buying Up Main Street - davi
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/12/nyregion/12morris.html?pagewanted=all

======
rokali
I'm the founder / CEO of Etsy, and I'm good friends with Greg, the fella
behind the Mt Morris project. He's an amazing guy. He's well over 6 feet tall,
wears overalls every day, and does most of his business from his pickup truck.

I've learned more about business & integrity from folks like him than anyone
else.

~~~
teyc
This is what true creation of value is like. The regentrification of old
abandoned places. These streets have a lot of appeal and make a beautiful
livable town. What I like in particular is these places were built in the days
when things were built for walkability.

I wish him well, because his success will lead to more of these.

------
ctkrohn
I went to school at Cornell, which isn't too far from the town in the article.
There are dozens of other towns like this in central New York, and the larger
cities like Rochester, Syracuse, Binghamton, and Elmira aren't doing that well
either. It's great to see someone trying to stop what feels like inevitable
decline.

EDIT: It's also nice to see him running it as a business, rather than a creepy
charity case as happened in Aurora, NY:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurora,_Cayuga_County,_New_York...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurora,_Cayuga_County,_New_York#Changes_since_2000)

------
StudyAnimal
What's with leaving the lights on overnight? Isn't that environmentally
unfriendly or something?

~~~
jackvalentine
I conceive that it might be for ambiance purposes. Main street looks more
attractive to people coming out at night to go to the restaraunt or similar if
it is lit up.

------
T_S_
Creating and benefitting from positive externalities. Good strategy to keep in
mind.

------
geuis
Please stop linking to stories on sites with random pay/registration walls.
90% of the time I can't get to linked nytimes stories. If no one links to
them, they might take a hint and start opening up. I don't care if its free or
not, I'm not registering for yet another account just to read some random
article.

~~~
randall
Pro tip: Get by the registration / paywall by searching for the article's
headline on Google.

~~~
bryanlarsen
That doesn't work for multi-page articles like this one, though.

